

Coders – a robot may take your job - aceperry
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2885973/application-development/watch-out-coders-a-robot-may-take-your-job-too.html

======
andrewchambers
"Researchers warn that a glut of code is coming that will depress wages and
turn coders into Uber drivers"

This is just stupid, Uber drivers will be long replaced before programmers
ever are.

